# Spearfishing Derby 2015



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, it looks like Afogg is gonna walk away by a mile with the 2014 Derby, I for one, found it fun and it encouraged me to dive when I might've otherwise not dove. First, prematurely, congradulations to Afogg
as I don't think anyone stands a snowballs hope in Jamaica of catching him.:notworthy:

Second, it seems it lost a lot of steam after what appeared to be an enthusiastic start. Does anyone want to continue with a 2015 derby? If so, does anyone have a suggestion on rules/species changes in order to keep everyone energized and perhaps increase participation.

Heck I'd be willing to kick in some cash, if everyone else would and let the winners (maybe 1st, 2nd, 3rd) take all...if that's legal

what are your thoughts?


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I would be interested in keeping it going, if nothing else to see how other people do. I like the points system and the species. I think we should probably keep it to a local area or something that seems appropriate. If you introduce cash or prizes there may be some people who wouldn't be so honest on the honor system. For those who just want to post up for bragging rights this is a great system. For cash or prizes a dive shop or someone who mans a certified scale and reports the numbers would be best. That way no one can pipe in and change weights.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I agree with Dave. 
I humbly withdraw my request for "tackle shop scales." Pics with the hand scales work fine. 

It lost some steam with me when they closed AJ early. Threw a monkey wrench in my plan. Also, we were affected greatly by that stupid flood. We had to move and cost of living increased considerably. While at the same time I had major engine issues that kept me land locked. But enough of my sob story. I would vote for a 2015 tourney for sure.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

pls do in 2015... overseas again and a def prob for another 6 monther in 15 but when home I'm off a yak dropping and popping.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey Salt Addict...I can feel your pain! My danged boat cost me the ENTIRE (all 9 days of it) Federal Snapper Joke....errrr I mean Season.

then the danged thing has left me virtually landlocked my favorite 2 months to hung Gag...so This year was a virtual bust for me but......next year......next year.....:whistling:


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

BIG SHOUT OUT to Argo for the score sheet!!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I second that!! though, at times, I suspected he doctored my score to ensure he beat me!!! :whistling:


SaltAddict said:


> BIG SHOUT OUT to Argo for the score sheet!!


----------



## auTiger007 (May 12, 2014)

I am a total newb - just got into diving and spearfishing this year and plan on going several times in '15 - I will be happy to post my pictures and maybe meet up with a few of you for a dive or 4


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Im in for 2015! There is a MONSTER Trigger waiting for me on a pyramid and has been there the last three times I have checked. Hoping it will be there come Jan 1.


----------



## guesswork (Feb 26, 2008)

afogg said:


> Im in for 2015! There is a MONSTER Trigger waiting for me on a pyramid and has been there the last three times I have checked. Hoping it will be there come Jan 1.


ME TOO :whistling::whistling::whistling:

Skip


----------

